# remote start



## vertigo2k5 (Feb 8, 2005)

im a newbie and would like to install a remote start in my 92 max. i have the wire chart but dont know where to begin or where anything is located at


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you've never done one before, I would highly suggest going to a professional for it.

The wire chart should be all you need. Most of them list the locations and colors of every wire needed for an alarm or R/S install.


----------



## vertigo2k5 (Feb 8, 2005)

*tach wire*

exactly where is the tach wire at the ecu


----------

